# Micro Skiff



## FlatsSteeler (Dec 10, 2006)

I am the FL West Coast rep for this boat builder... Salty Boats.........This boat is 100% Glass/ foam filled, no wood, tested and still stayed afloat with over 2 ton of weight at the coast guard testing site, runs real skinny, stays dry, casting platform, plenty of storage best of all with 450# it gps at 23.7 into the wind and a slight chop with a 15 PH gas sipping 4 stroke Merc.......you can rig it as you like I will be installing a  platform in the next few weeks as well as a trolling motor......Anyone interested PM me. Boat Motor Trailer is under 7k out the door tax tags & title.... 
15'1" 
60'Beam 
Drafts 6" 
350lbs


----------

